# Usher & Alicia Keys - 'My Boo' Videoshoot (x5)



## Claudia (15 Jan. 2012)

​


----------



## tinymama21 (15 Aug. 2013)

Love Usher and Alicia  thanks for the post!


----------



## pjayy (13 Feb. 2016)

they look so cute!


----------

